# Welsche klasse macht mega dmg in warhammer online?



## serius1607 (31. Juli 2009)

Hi leute mich würde ma intressiern da ich sehr neu bin in war welsche klasse macht mega dmg also ich habe schon gehört feuermage aber der is ja bei ordi will zerstörung deshalb frag ich hier mal welsche is die beste bei zerstörung zocke derzeit squi der is lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 













freue mich auf antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (31. Juli 2009)

es gibt keine - gut gespielt sind alle DD's nützlich und "VOLL ÜBEL KRASS VOM DÄMÄTSCH"


----------



## Dominau (31. Juli 2009)

Alleine wirst du mit keiner Klasse die ueber-Dmg machen. Warhammer ist ein Gruppenspiel.


----------



## Wolfner (31. Juli 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> es gibt keine - gut gespielt sind alle DD's nützlich und "VOLL ÜBEL KRASS VOM DÄMÄTSCH"



Kann man so nur unterschreiben.


----------



## Galvaras (31. Juli 2009)

sorry bei so nem titel kommts einem doch schon wieder hoch...



zadros schrieb:


> es gibt keine - gut gespielt sind alle DD's nützlich und "VOLL ÜBEL KRASS VOM DÄMÄTSCH"



kann man da nur unterstreichen!


----------



## Ghune (31. Juli 2009)

Zauberin/Spalte als imba AE Bombe oder Squigtreiber für singletargetdamage. Das Sind wohl momentan die Chars, die mit gutem Teamplay den "gefährlichsten" Schaden austeilen. Ansonsten bietet sich für Einzelgänger die Hexenkriegerin an, gut gespielt ist das immer noch der ddler, der einen am unerwartesten trifft aufgrund des Schleichens.


----------



## Teal (31. Juli 2009)

Am Meisten DMG macht der Community-Manager. Leider ist diese Form der Heldenklasse noch nicht frei spielbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein mal im Ernst: Es kommt beim Schaden auf so viele Faktoren an, das lässt sich so nicht pauschalisieren. Lediglich Tanks und Heiler machen (deutlich) weniger Schaden.


----------



## Thurgom (31. Juli 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Lediglich Tanks und Heiler machen (deutlich) weniger Schaden.



Kommt auch drauf an wie man seinen Tank spielt. Hier mal ein "Schwanzvergleich-Screenshot" von meinem Ritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (31. Juli 2009)

Naja... Der Schaden in einem Szenario ist für einen Tank schon ganz nett, aber an das Grundpotential eines DDs kommt man als Tank/Heiler trotzdem nie ran. Dieser Fall fällt in die Kategorie: Viele Faktoren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thurgom (31. Juli 2009)

Schau mal bissl weiter runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mein Name steht ja hier !


----------



## Teal (31. Juli 2009)

Ja, habs eben nochmal editiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eben erst gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huds (31. Juli 2009)

serius1607 schrieb:


> Hi leute mich würde ma intressiern da ich sehr neu bin in war welsche klasse macht mega dmg also ich habe schon gehört feuermage aber der is ja bei ordi will zerstörung deshalb frag ich hier mal welsche is die beste bei zerstörung zocke derzeit squi der is lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was bist du, wow-fanboy? Ist das erste was ich denke wenn ich sowas lese ... "welsche klasse macht mega dmg" ... kauderwelch ...

JEDE Klasse hat ihre Spiegelklasse, vom Feuermagier ist es der Zauberer bei der Zersörung.

Weisser Löwe <-> Chaosbarbar
Sigmaprister <-> Jünger
Schattenkrieger <-> Squiqtraiba 
Erzmagier <-> Schamane 

und so weiter .... im prinzip ist es egal welche Seite man spielt da die klassen fast zu 100% identisch sind bis auf wenige Unterschiede. Denke Löwe und Barbar sind die grössten Unterschiede zumindest was die Spielweise angeht.

Ausserdem kann man gar nicht sagen welche klasse MEGA dmg macht, wenn ich als Erzmagier, was eine Heilerklasse ist durchs bg springe und alles nur dotte hab ich am ende mit tödlicher sicherheit den meisten dmg von allen gemacht.

Zum schluss wird noch unterschieden zwischen nah und fernkampf SOWIE punkt und Flächenschaden. Was Flächenschaden angeht ist der Feuermagier mit sicherheit die klasse die den grössten schaden aus dem fernkampf machen KANN. Sie muss aber um sich voll auszuspielen in den Nahkampfbereich. Wenn du also keine Freunde hast die hinter dir herlaufen und deinen persönlichen Heiler spielen vergiss es gleich.

JEDE Klasse egal ob heiler oder schadensklasse ist in der Lage annähernd den gleichen schaden zu machen je nach spielweise und skillung. Zelot und Runenprister sind da eine Ausnahme. Du wirst oft erleben das auch Heiler durchaus in der Lage sind mehr Schaden zu verursachen als reine Schadensklassen je nachdem welche Gelegenheit sich bietet.


----------



## Thurgom (31. Juli 2009)

Da hast du wohl Recht. An den Burst eines DD's komme ich nicht ran, wäre auch übertrieben. Aber dennoch ist ein OT mit Sicherheit ein ganz netter Char, um Heiler oder Stoffis allgemein richtig zu nerven. Schamis z.B. werden nicht mehr dazu kommen Grp-Heals zu spamen, wenn ich auf sie einhaue... da kommen schonmal 1-2k/Sek mit richtigem Gear und Taktiken.


----------



## Helwalker89 (31. Juli 2009)

ich kann da meinen vorpostern nur zustimmen WAR is ein gruppen spiel und es gibt keine imba solo klasse
@ huds weißer löwe und squig bzw schattenkrieger und chaosbarbar sind die spiegelklassen nich so wie du es beschrieben hast^^


----------



## Ghune (31. Juli 2009)

@ Thurgom hast du da Totaler Angriff laufen lassen und niederschmettender Einschlag gespamt oder ist das singletargetdamage? Und hast du dich bei dem Ritter für eine Kampfweise mit oder ohne Runenklinge entschieden?


----------



## HappyChaos (31. Juli 2009)

There´s the next W0rldbasch0R...


----------



## Anywen (31. Juli 2009)

du  musst dringend zelot nehmen der is total imba macht fast an allen gegnern one hits.
total krank der zelot


----------



## Teal (31. Juli 2009)

Helwalker89 schrieb:


> [...]
> @ huds weißer löwe und squig bzw schattenkrieger und chaosbarbar sind die spiegelklassen nich so wie du es beschrieben hast^^


Du hast meine Zustimmung, da man in WAR die Spielgeklassen anhand der Mechanik zuordnet. Wobei gesagt werden muss, dass es in WAR (zum Glück?!) keine 1:1 Spielgeklassen gibt. So hat die eine Klasse eine Fähigkeit, die bei der anderen Fraktion wo anders zu finden ist. Macht es schon interessanter, als gegen eine direkte Kopie kämpfen zu müssen. Allerdings ist so etwas natürlich sehr anfällig für Balancing. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Anywen schrieb:


> du  musst dringend zelot nehmen der is total imba macht fast an allen gegnern one hits.
> total krank der zelot


Habe gehört wenn man beim Zeloten mit den Ritualen Schaden austeilt macht er massiven AE-Schaden (nicht). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (31. Juli 2009)

Nimm einen Todesritter xD


----------



## Thurgom (31. Juli 2009)

Ghune schrieb:


> @ Thurgom hast du da Totaler Angriff laufen lassen und niederschmettender Einschlag gespamt oder ist das singletargetdamage? Und hast du dich bei dem Ritter für eine Kampfweise mit oder ohne Runenklinge entschieden?



Also mit guten Heilern im Rücken spiele ich mit Zweihänder. Als Taktiken habe ich dann unteranderem Runefang und focused offence drin und kann trotzdem noch problemlos einen DD guarden. Auren twiste ich dann : Stärke, totaler Angriff und Resis.

Der Schaden kommt denke ich mal halb/halb von Auren und Single-target. Auf Stoffis haue ich mit ~950Str + ~290Meleepower auch meine 1.2k Hits. Also ist es nicht nur ein sinnloses AE-Gespame mit Schadenszahlen die keinen interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linkin~ (31. Juli 2009)

Leute wie dir sollte man Warhammer verbieten.


----------



## Kriegskünstler (31. Juli 2009)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Nimm einen Todesritter xD



/sign


----------



## firehawk14 (31. Juli 2009)

Kiddy Style ftw...
bleib lieber bei WoW


----------



## Ghune (31. Juli 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Also mit guten Heilern im Rücken spiele ich mit Zweihänder. Als Taktiken habe ich dann unteranderem Runefang und focused offence drin und kann trotzdem noch problemlos einen DD guarden. Auren twiste ich dann : Stärke, totaler Angriff und Resis.
> 
> Der Schaden kommt denke ich mal halb/halb von Auren und Single-target. Auf Stoffis haue ich mit ~950Str + ~290Meleepower auch meine 1.2k Hits. Also ist es nicht nur ein sinnloses AE-Gespame mit Schadenszahlen die keinen interessieren
> 
> ...



Hm ich spiele ohne Runenfang mit 860 Stärke, 150 Nahkampfschaden und habe die RR Punkte auf crit anstatt auf Parieren für Runenfang getan, komme dann mit Aura auf 36% crit. Bin aber selbst immernoch unentschlossen wegen der Skillung, hab momentan Eroberung voll aber irgendwie mag ich Ruhm lieber. Wenn du totalen Angriff laufen läasst, dann hast du wahrscheinlich auch Eroberung geskillt oder? Hast du schonmal mit einer Ruhm Skillung + 2h und der elementar Taktik Erfahrung gemacht?  
Achja und bei den 290 Melee Power, wie kommst du da drauf? 118 durch das LOTD Schmuck Set, 60 durch die Salbe und nen LOTD 2H + Talismane?
Zu letzt die Frage, ob die 950 Stärke mit oder ohne Runenfang/Moral 3 sind.


----------



## Thurgom (31. Juli 2009)

Ghune schrieb:


> Hm ich spiele ohne Runenfang mit 860 Stärke, 150 Nahkampfschaden und habe die RR Punkte auf crit anstatt auf Parieren für Runenfang getan, komme dann mit Aura auf 36% crit. Bin aber selbst immernoch unentschlossen wegen der Skillung, hab momentan Eroberung voll aber irgendwie mag ich Ruhm lieber. Wenn du totalen Angriff laufen läasst, dann hast du wahrscheinlich auch Eroberung geskillt oder? Hast du schonmal mit einer Ruhm Skillung + 2h und der elementar Taktik Erfahrung gemacht?
> Achja und bei den 290 Melee Power, wie kommst du da drauf? 118 durch das LOTD Schmuck Set, 60 durch die Salbe und nen LOTD 2H + Talismane?
> Zu letzt die Frage, ob die 950 Stärke mit oder ohne Runenfang/Moral 3 sind.



Ich habe keinen Crit geskillt, beim RR-Ausbilder. Da ich doch sehr viel solo unterwegs bin und auch mal gegen 2-3 DD's kämpfen muss, habe ich noch blocken mitgeskillt. Ansonsten renne ich mit Zweihand rum (in Gruppe, mit den Heilern meines Vertrauens). Ausserdem denke ich mal, dass Der Sonni sowieso eher ein Schildtank ist, selbst als Offtank. Die zweihand Taktiken und der ganze Off-Tree ist einfach Käse, im Vergleich zu anderen Offtanks (z.B.: Chosen mit Crippling Strikes + Opressing blows).

Ich trage das Umhabg + Schmuckset mit Meleepower, das zweite Schmuckstück mit Meleepower und den Sandsturm Zweihänder, aber mit normalen Stärke+Lebenstalis. Aud fem Zweihänder ist auch so schon genug Meleepower.

Momentan spiele schon sehr lange so : http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/redirector....69%3A8070%3A613

Ist in meinen Augen ziemlich die beste Solo-Skillung gegen fast jede Klasse. Nur Taktiken switch ich sehr oft durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Link will nicht.. Also ich habe 13-0-12 gespecct. Im Conquest Tree nur "staggering Impact" mitgenommen und im Glory-Tree "heavens fury" und "mighty soul"


----------



## Salute (31. Juli 2009)

serius1607 schrieb:


> Hi leute mich würde ma intressiern da ich sehr neu bin in war welsche klasse macht mega dmg also ich habe schon gehört feuermage aber der is ja bei ordi will zerstörung deshalb frag ich hier mal welsche is die beste bei zerstörung zocke derzeit squi der is lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bist etwas zu spät, vor 1.3 hättest du schön einen BW mit AE Skillung spielen können. Das ist/war Mythics Antwort auf skillbasiertes Spielen.

Aber die nähste FotM Klasse kommt bestimmt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Einigen Berichten von Spielern nach, sollen die BW nach dem tollen 1.3 Patch nicht wirklich schwächer geworden sein.


----------



## Ankar (31. Juli 2009)

Also die Zeloten machen richtig fetten über dmg. 

Ihr wollt Beweise? Hier:


----------



## Hirsi325 (31. Juli 2009)

was mich wundert ist, das auf der ersten Seite keine Flames sind Oo


----------



## Thurgom (31. Juli 2009)

Ghune schrieb:


> Zu letzt die Frage, ob die 950 Stärke mit oder ohne Runenfang/Moral 3 sind.



achja, die sind ohne ! Also nur mit Stärke Aura.


----------



## ravenFlasH (31. Juli 2009)

LoL!

Don`t feed teh troll!


----------



## HappyChaos (31. Juli 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Edit: Einigen Berichten von Spielern nach, sollen die BW nach dem tollen 1.3 Patch nicht wirklich schwächer geworden sein.


Das unterschreibe ich so...hab nach laanger Zeit (glaube seit Patch 1.2 nimmer) wieder mit meinem Blackork,Tank geskilled,eingelogt,SZ gemacht,hm was sehe ich?20er BW mit 3 Heilern im Rücken und bombt uns tot,mit irgendeinem neuen AE Zauber,die er anscheinend bekommen hat...oder neue Animation.Ist Zwar nur T2,aber sieht wohl auch im T4 nicht unbedingt rosig aus.

Fazit: Warhammer wieder ausgemacht,zu viel Frust,den ich bereits mit 1.2 hatte. :/


----------



## Yanotoshi (31. Juli 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich so...hab nach laanger Zeit (glaube seit Patch 1.2 nimmer) wieder mit meinem Blackork,Tank geskilled,eingelogt,SZ gemacht,hm was sehe ich?20er BW mit 3 Heilern im Rücken und bombt uns tot,mit irgendeinem neuen AE Zauber,die er anscheinend bekommen hat...oder neue Animation.Ist Zwar nur T2,aber sieht wohl auch im T4 nicht unbedingt rosig aus.
> 
> Fazit: Warhammer wieder ausgemacht,zu viel Frust,den ich bereits mit 1.2 hatte. :/



/Sign, bei mir auf ORder und Destro Seite, habe zwar auch ne AoE Klasse aber das macht mir keinen Spaß und irgendwie macht mir zZ auch WAR überhaupt kein Spaß und Twinken ist auch zum kotzen.


----------



## HappyChaos (31. Juli 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> /Sign, bei mir auf ORder und Destro Seite, habe zwar auch ne AoE Klasse aber das macht mir keinen Spaß und irgendwie macht mir zZ auch WAR überhaupt kein Spaß und Twinken ist auch zum kotzen.


Jap,Motivation fehlt und Frust ist da.Ich hab jedenfalls vom grooßen AOE Nerf Patch nichts spürbares gespürt (doppelt gemoppelt),was mich damals schon dazu gebracht hatte,Warhammer zu beenden und dies mal auch wieder.Anscheinend wirds Mythic erst in weiter,weiter Zeit geregelt kriegen...Oder auch nicht.


----------



## KenosDark (1. August 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Kommt auch drauf an wie man seinen Tank spielt. Hier mal ein "Schwanzvergleich-Screenshot" von meinem Ritter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das ist dermaßen gefaket, mehr gefaket geht net, schau mal ganz genau hin, ihr erkent das gefake an den Linien, ist natürlich nur eine wage vermutung.


Diese Angaben entstanden aus kranken Gewirr und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (1. August 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> es gibt keine - gut gespielt sind alle DD's nützlich und "VOLL ÜBEL KRASS VOM DÄMÄTSCH"


Genau so ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musst auch immer ne gute gruppe haben, sonst ist dein DMG egal.


----------



## Cerwyn (1. August 2009)

KenosDark schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist dermaßen gefaket, mehr gefaket geht net, schau mal ganz genau hin, ihr erkent das gefake an den Linien, ist natürlich nur eine wage vermutung.
> 
> 
> Diese Angaben entstanden aus kranken Gewirr und so



Das ist kein Fake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist nur nach verursachtem Schaden sortiert (mit dem geringsten anfangend)^^


----------



## EisblockError (1. August 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Alleine wirst du mit keiner Klasse die ueber-Dmg machen. Warhammer ist ein Gruppenspiel.




Nein, Hexenkrieger/Jäger machen guten schaden ohne Gruppe.




Huds schrieb:


> Was bist du, wow-fanboy? Ist das erste was ich denke wenn ich sowas lese ... "welsche klasse macht mega dmg" ... kauderwelch ...
> 
> JEDE Klasse hat ihre Spiegelklasse, vom Feuermagier ist es der Zauberer bei der Zersörung.
> 
> ...




Sry aber 1. hat das nichts mit WoW zu tun.
Es gibt immer Leute die wissen wollen was das beste für sie ist, das gabs schon vor WoW.
2. bist du scheinbar grade aus WoW gekommen (was ich deiner signatur und diesem Post entnehme) also würde ich hier nicht so die Backen aufreissen und 3. stimmt das überhauptnicht, es gibt keine Spiegelklassen und das ist im Endeffekt der Grund warum Order die besseren Klassen hat.

Würde man alle Klassen in eine Gruppe packen und dann Destro gegen Order antreten lassen, vorrausgesetzt alle hätten exakt gleich viel Skill, würde die Order gewinnen.


Um 1 paar Gründe aufzuzählen bevor alle flamen:
zb: Der Bw hat ein paar Moralfähigkeiten die er meistens benutz, diese sind für den BW imba, der Sorc hat sie aber nicht.
Dafür hat zwar der Jdk sie, aber der kann sie nicht benutzen weil er meistens healt.



Ihr seht also dass die Spieldesigner da einen großen fehler gemacht haben.



firehawk14 schrieb:


> Kiddy Style ftw...
> bleib lieber bei WoW



Selfown


----------



## Eyatrian (1. August 2009)

ravenFlasH schrieb:


> LoL!
> 
> Don`t feed teh troll!


 Ja genau ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helwalker89 (1. August 2009)

@eisblockerror
das selfown kannste dir gestros selber zurufen da die "spiegelklasse" sich nicht auf die skills explizit bezieht sondern auf die spielmechanik
bsp.
bw und sorc bauen verbrennungen/schwarze magie auf --> crit % erhöht und selfhits
schattenkrieger und chaosbarbar mit ihren hatltungen/mutationen usw. usw.
und zum thema moral beim bw was sie sorc nich hat dafür hat die sorc nen um einiges vieseren ae (gehabt) und mit ner guten gruppe (wo der jdk mit vorne rumspringt) is es ja wohl egal wer die moral hat wa?
asso pls erst denken dann posten


----------



## Kakerlakchen (1. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Nein, Hexenkrieger/Jäger machen guten schaden ohne Gruppe.




HexenkriegerIN bitte.. will die bräute des khaine ned durch männliche dunkelelfen ersetzt sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja, sie machen guten singletarget dmg, auch ohne grp, kippen dafür aber sofort um ohne heal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## da_lolo (1. August 2009)

zum TE: 
Duden rockt! Spiel ich seit Beginn, und mach damit Üb0rRoXx0rMast3rDaMaGe! 
ist doch genau, was du willst, oder?




KenosDark schrieb:


> *Das ist dermaßen gefaket, mehr gefaket geht net, schau mal ganz genau hin, ihr erkent das gefake an den Linien, ist natürlich nur eine wage vermutung.*
> 
> 
> Diese Angaben entstanden aus kranken Gewirr und so
> ...



Und zu dir:
Du weißt auch nicht, was du willst, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zuerst rumplärren, das es gefaked ist, und dann sagen, dass es nur eine wage Vermutung ist, und eig keinen Plan hast! Tstststs  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    du verstehst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fyralon (1. August 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> *Was bist du, wow-fanboy?* Ist das erste was ich denke wenn ich sowas lese ... "welsche klasse macht mega dmg" ... kauderwelch ...





Die gleiche Frage hat sich mir auch gestellt als ich den Post von dem TE las.Abgesehen davon das seit ein paar Wochen die Flamerei aufs derbeste in den SC's,zumindest in den T1,losgeht passt sich das Niveau nun auch Forenmässig an WoW an?


Lieber TE,kein Warhammer Spieler möchte "wieviel DPS fährste" gesülze hören!Die meisten hier brauchen ihr "kleines Ego nicht virtuell verlängern wie das bei dem Blizz Game der fall ist und fahren sicherlich sinnvolleres als Dps und wenns auch nur ein Fahrrad ist.Recount gibt es Gott sei dank auch noch nicht und wäre auch absolut Sinnlos.

*Das ist ein TEAMSPIEL!!!*Schreib dir das hinter deine Ohren um dir damit direkt irgendwelche "RoxxoR-Träume" zu zerstören.



Mfg


----------



## Kakerlakchen (1. August 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Die meisten hier brauchen ihr "kleines Ego nicht virtuell verlängern wie das bei dem Blizz Game der fall ist und fahren sicherlich sinnvolleres als Dps und wenns auch nur ein Fahrrad ist.



doch doch, sie machen es einfach mit dem rufrang statt mit dem schaden ;p


----------

